# Lice, mites,worms or copper deficiency?



## Flyingfurr (Jun 1, 2018)

I Bought a pretty Nubian doe at the sale last friday, 6/1 in really poor condition but very alert and not visibly sick. Very rough long, course hair. Caked with manure. #1.- I washed her as soon as I got her home with Adams flea & tick shampoo. Scrubbed her good but she had a lot of white scabs all over her hind end, stomach & udder. #2-Bought Manna Pro Goat mineral & started her on a small amount. #3- she is on good grass and no grain and eating grass very good. #4- did a fecal test & she is at 2172 so I dewormed her with Equimax at 4x the horse dose & will redose her in 10 days









She seems happy but itchier than I think she should be. I can not see any lice. I curry her all over and she loves it, but then she shakes and a cloud of white stuff comes off.

What should I do next?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor thing. Glad you saved her. Sounds like she may have a staph infection. You could always chlorhexidine the areas with the bumps. Replamin Plus would be great for her too. 5cc once a day for 5 days then once a week.


----------



## Flyingfurr (Jun 1, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Poor thing. Glad you saved her. Sounds like she may have a staph infection. You could always chlorhexidine the areas with the bumps. Replamin Plus would be great for her too. 5cc once a day for 5 days then once a week.


Thank you, I don't think it's Staph. Nothing under the scabs, no redness, no bump, no oozing. Almost like big patches of dry skin. I like what I read about Replamin Plus, I'll try that.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice work! She is going to be beautiful when she fills out and sheds the poor coat.

Next week I would switch to offering the minerals free choice rather than on a limited basis. 

You might consider sending a blood sample for CAE, CL, Johnes, GS6, and pregnancy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You could have a vet do skin scrapings to see if it's mites or a fungal infection. Are you giving her any grain or alfalfa?


----------



## Flyingfurr (Jun 1, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> You could have a vet do skin scrapings to see if it's mites or a fungal infection. Are you giving her any grain or alfalfa?


I have not started on grain yet. I will research what is available. Thank you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Google pictures of ring worm. With being covered in poop and the dry flaky that’s what it sounds like, also know it is HIGHLY contagious so watch yourself.
She is a very pretty doe! I think you will have a stunning girl on your hands in time


----------

